# [SOLVED] Atrix 4G or HTC Evo 3D?? Processor Difference??



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, so here's the situation . . . I own the Atrix 4G, i don't like the Mobler so i run Launcher Pro, The screen size is ok, and it is fast only because i don't use the Mobler. And i find my battery dies REALLY FAST when in IDLE!!!

Now i have the option to trade it in for a HTC Evo 3D . . . This phone has a brighter bigger and more vivid screen. The processor is also running .2GHz faster then the Atrix. Along with some sweet 3D effects!! 

The only thing keeping me from trading the phone is i am worried about the performance of the *HTC's dual core snapdragon vs the Atrix nvidia tegra 2!?!?!* I do know that they both have 1GB Ram, so that is not helping me decide. i have watched and read some reviews but nothing really focuses on witch of the two Processors is the Better one!!!!

So my question is . . . . Which Phone is Better in . . . 

1. Performance in speed and battery life
2. Graphics
3. Overall Processor ( dual core snapdragon vs nvidia tegra 2 )


Please Help Me Out Here...


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Atrix 4G or HTC Evo 3D?? Processor Difference??*

Please . . . Can anybody Help Me Out Here ? ? ?

Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Atrix 4G or HTC Evo 3D?? Processor Difference??*

It's really personal preference.

Something that may help though - Dual core processors actually use _less_ battery than single core.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Atrix 4G or HTC Evo 3D?? Processor Difference??*



Coolfreak said:


> It's really personal preference.


I found that the atrix has a way better graphics card then the atrix but the HTC has way more positives...the best one is I can overclock to 1.8 stable and still get 12hrs of battery


----------

